# follie sizes - what does it mean?!



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Can anyone give me a bit of information?  

I am on my 2nd cycle of IUI, using clomid for the first time.  Yesterday I had a scan (day 11) and I had 3 follies, 1x16mm, 1x14mm and 1x11.5mm.  Does anyone know whether these are good sizes?  Are bigger follicles better?  When I saw the dr he said the cycle would be abandoned if I had more than 2 large follicles - are some/all of my follicles small then?  AAaaaaahh I'm so clueless!!  Also I'm a bit concerned that if there are 3 follicles I could have triplets - is this possible and if so how likely is it?

Sorry for all the questions!  Thanks for your help.

Pippi xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

They like follicles to be about 18mm before rupturing to ensure that the egg is mature & healthy.  If the follicle is too small when it ruptures then it may mean that the egg is too immature for good fertilisation...if the follicle is too big (over about 26+ mm) it may mean the egg is too mature/too old for good fertilisation...or it can sometimes mean that its a cyst (a follicle is basically a fluid filled sac or cyst which contains an egg, no egg and its just a fluid filled sac).

Anyway, follies grow approx 1-2mm per day...and if you were to release more than one a month then this would happen within one 24 hour period...you wouldn't ovulate (ie release eggs) over more than one day (does that make sense  )

So if on cd11 you've got a follie of 16mm then this is the dominant follie and is the one likely to rupture...the one follie at 14mm may grow enough to rupture along with the dominant follicle.  The smaller follicle, at 11.5mm may not have grown enough by the time the other 2 rupture.  So it looks like you're probably ovulate from 1 or 2 follicles.  Not all follicles contain an egg but assuming that the majority do, then if you ovulate from 1 or 2 follicles then you'll release 1 or 2 eggs...so yes, there would be a chance of multiple pg.  This is obviously one of the  main risks with clomid and is why they recommend you don't ttc if more than 2 or 3 dominant follicles.

Its good that you're having regular monitoring.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Natasha - you are a star!

xxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

When we were doing IUI our clinic wouldn't let us go ahead if they thought more than 2 follies would be bigger than 15mm by the time I was to take my trigger jab. 
Dunno if this helps as obviously all clinics are different
Good luck tho
J X


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi pip 

I was just reading your post about follies- when I was going through my tx I had about 5 follies on one ovary ranging form 11mm to 25mm and 6 follies on the other side ranging about the same. I had acually over stimulated but it was to good an appoutnuity to miss so they gave me the HCG jab to ovulate- I panicked coz I thought i'd be expecting a litter but only one caught! My consultant told me that a follie between 21-25mm was good, it sounds like your 16mm follie is very good and your tx has been well controlled.
Fingers crossed for that special little miracle   
Good luck 
love 
ally
xxxx


----------

